# swimming pool remodel in Thailand



## sunandsands (Feb 4, 2015)

My Thai partner and I purchased a house in Chonburi back in 2011. It already has an existing swimming pool. It's decent and we're good with it. We just chlorinate and balance the pool, and do the other swimming pool maintenance. Replaced the old pump with a new one from Pool Masters thailand pool shop and it was a great deal. No issues with regards to pool equipments and supplies really as they have always been helpful. Last month, I got quite inspired to remodel it and now I think we're sold to the thought of really pushing thru with the plan. To swimming pool owners here, any suggestions on a great alternative to tiles? Do we need a permit for a swimming pool remodel? Any ideas and personal experiences are much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## brucery728 (Jan 26, 2018)

Looks like your pool already needs a remodeling. PoolMaster is a reliable swimming pool equipment supplier in Thailand. I have ordered a chlorinator and a pump-filter combo from them. For tiling, check out pebble tec or wetwall. Glass tile is expensive though and may not be totally cost-effective for residential use. Haven't had any plans to remodel my small pool but best to check with the local administration. It should be straightforward.


----------

